
Forget Indexing Tweets: Google Is Pulling Them Directly from the API - hoag
http://soshable.com/forget-indexing-tweets-google-is-pulling-them-directly-from-the-api/
======
mckoss
The author uses the terms API and "indexing technology" imprecisely here. I
think what he really means is that they are getting data from Twitter via a
_push_ protocol rather than a _polling_ protocol.

Note that while Twitter has a site-specific protocol (the _firehouse_ ), any
site that wants to enable real time searching and alerts can also just
implement PubSubHubbub, which can notify any interested subscriber about
updates in near real time.

As far as I know, Google uses PubSubHubbub to update Google Reader feeds in
real time - I'm not sure if this integrates into realtime search results as of
now.

------
pilif
> No standard indexing technology could work that quickly. Google has tied
> their search results directly into the Twitter API

What exactly is standard index indexing technology? Just because the search
engine built into your blog software can't do it, doesn't mean it's not
doable.

If you have an opinion and want to share, go ahead, but don't sell your
assumptions as fact.

------
joe_the_user
Which API?

Well obviously they don't know because they're just guessing what Google is
doing to begin with.

Grr... given that I'm going to using the twitter API, something with details
would have been nice...

------
drivebyacct2
This wasn't common knowledge? Google has been returning results from Twitter
and forums within seconds of the content being posted for a long time now.
Their "realtime" search is exactly this. If Twitter lets people buy access to
the "firehouse" or what not, it stands to reason that Google would be the
first in line for such access.

~~~
thesethings
Yeah. This was big, public news. Last year within a week, Bing + Google both
paid Twitter millions of dollars for "firehose" access.

The reason I remember it pretty well is 1) Lots of people made "...finally
making money" jokes, and 2) Both Bing and Google made separate realtime URLs
shortly after.

